# New addition(introduction and ask for help)



## rookiesailor101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello All. Just signing up and checking in. I am a saltwater baby and from the Hampton Rds. area. Having motored and fished for a long time, I am taking the plunge to learn to sail. My mother-in law has a nearby neighbor selling a sailboat for what seems like a remarkable price. All I know is he says it's a Hillyard 26'(A sailboat kit). I can provide a picture if anyone can take a look and help me out? Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome rookie. Hope we can help you out a bit. Bargain boats are seldom worth what you pay for them...(the cost of fixing stuff often exceeds the value of the boat)...but every now and then a good deal comes along. Whatever you do...get a survey of the boat before you plunk your $$ down. Pictures would help!


----------

